# do hood pins rust?



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I have several choices:
locking (use an elevator key style and fit flush)
sliding pole
hair pin

Is there an advantage or disadvantage to either?

To install basically install the hood and line it up right and close it.
Then prop up the hood. Install the pin bases wherever you like in the bay that you can find. Then put some grease or an upsidedown paper reinforcement on the rod and close the hood. Lift the hood and lightly drill a pilot hole where that spot was. Then gentky widen the hole until the rod fits through. 
Now attacd the hood washer/spacer/clip. You're done.

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would think hood pins are aluminum, it wont rust but unless you have it painted or metal sealed it will loose its lustre/shine. why do you need hood pins? i think i do for my b13 because the hood latch dosnt reallt work to hot, so im just goint to by pass that and possibly use hood pins instead (unless i can fix it, i would much rather just fix it)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i would think hood pins are aluminum, it wont rust but unless you have it painted or metal sealed it will loose its lustre/shine. why do you need hood pins? i think i do for my b13 because the hood latch dosnt reallt work to hot, so im just goint to by pass that and possibly use hood pins instead (unless i can fix it, i would much rather just fix it)


The consensus on the boards is that even with an OEM style latch, C/F hoods still need pins for safety.
On ebay they are going from $70-300. I can't decide which between the cheepie ones. The VIS is $300. Then all the rest are under $100 and there is one for $200 which looks the same as the $100. This isn't a performance mod, it's for looks since the car will be repainted and it's cheaper to get a cheepie C/F hood then to re-spray it.
I was going to just viynyil it, but for $100 more I get the real deal.

Seth


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sethwas said:


> The consensus on the boards is that even with an OEM style latch, C/F hoods still need pins for safety.
> On ebay they are going from $70-300. I can't decide which between the cheepie ones. The VIS is $300. Then all the rest are under $100 and there is one for $200 which looks the same as the $100. This isn't a performance mod, it's for looks since the car will be repainted and it's cheaper to get a cheepie C/F hood then to re-spray it.
> I was going to just viynyil it, but for $100 more I get the real deal.
> 
> Seth


Consensus ? First I've heard that one..

I've had a Carbon fiber hood on my car for 3 years... there's no need for pins.. it's more of a cosmetic deal unless you're racing competitively and it's required. But for daily driving...... cosmetic


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sethwas said:


> The consensus on the boards is that even with an OEM style latch, C/F hoods still need pins for safety.
> On ebay they are going from $70-300. I can't decide which between the cheepie ones. The VIS is $300. Then all the rest are under $100 and there is one for $200 which looks the same as the $100. This isn't a performance mod, it's for looks since the car will be repainted and it's cheaper to get a cheepie C/F hood then to re-spray it.
> I was going to just viynyil it, but for $100 more I get the real deal.
> 
> Seth


i didnt know you had a carbon fiber hood :thumbup: i would say a set of hood pins with a black washer and the locking ones (they sit more flush to the hodd instead of those stupid coter pin types) would blend in and be pretty unnoticable.

these would be the best for a carbon fiber hood and would be very stealthy. but like mike said, as long as you have the OEM latch ajusted properly it shouldnt be a problem with out them.


sethwas said:


> The consensus on the boards is that even with an OEM style latch, C/F hoods still need pins for safety.
> On ebay they are going from $70-300. I can't decide which between the cheepie ones. The VIS is $300. Then all the rest are under $100 and there is one for $200 which looks the same as the $100. This isn't a performance mod, it's for looks since the car will be repainted and it's cheaper to get a cheepie C/F hood then to re-spray it.
> I was going to just viynyil it, but for $100 more I get the real deal.
> 
> Seth


wait.........you were going to use that fake vinyl carbon fiber for the hood? seth, i thought you had better taste than that. for interior pieces or the reflector on the rear its ok i guess....but the entire hood? come on man.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> Consensus ? First I've heard that one..
> 
> I've had a Carbon fiber hood on my car for 3 years... there's no need for pins.. it's more of a cosmetic deal unless you're racing competitively and it's required. But for daily driving...... cosmetic


The fiberglass latch on my Fiber Images hood wore through.
The metal safety latch still holds, but with out pins it would of flew up on me.

Sure, you don't have to have them, but tell that to the guys who have had their hood fly up on them. :fluffy: 

Now, onto the pin question.
They should not rust.

The key (hot rod) style ones take a bit more work to install. 
You have to cut a good size hole into the webbing to fit the backing plate.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> wait.........you were going to use that fake vinyl carbon fiber for the hood? seth, i thought you had better taste than that. for interior pieces or the reflector on the rear its ok i guess....but the entire hood? come on man.


I was going to as the car is not a daily driver. But for the square footage required for the hood it's only $100 more for the rear deal. Mind you cheepie real deal, but real nonetheless.

I got this e-mail from the company that has the cheapest hood on ebay:

*
Dear Seth,


Thank you for your inquiry.

Our eBay item NISSAN 200SX 200 SX SENTRA 95 96 97 98 99 1999 NEW
HOOD, Stock # 9552 is only a hood without the hood latch/lock.

You may use an OEM hood latch for this hood. Additional pins may
not be required to install this.

This is an excellent quality aftermarket part offered at a
fraction of OEM cost. All parts meet or exceed OEM standards for
a perfect fit every time.

Should you have other concerns please feel free to send us an
e-mail or visit us at www.carpartswholesale.net. Our Customer
Service Hotline is 866-828-4322. Our experts are available six
days a week. Mondays thru Fridays 5:30 AM - 7:00 PM and
Saturdays 6:00 AM - 4:00 PM Pacific Time.



Sincerely,

carpartswholesale.net
Customer Service Hotline 866-828-4322
*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ i go to that site all the time for pics, when ever anyone here needs pics of wheels or asks about stock wheels (like "what other stock wheels will fit my ###) good place, crazy prices on the wheels though lol ($200 something per SE-R wheel ! :waving: )

so your accualy going to use fake carbon fiber sticker? you realize that really dosent look anything like carbon fiber at all. its simply a cheacker board pattern of black and grey/silver. it will look pretty bad IMHO


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

have a link to the product on ebay?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:
 

> The fiberglass latch on my Fiber Images hood wore through.
> The metal safety latch still holds, but with out pins it would of flew up on me.
> 
> Sure, you don't have to have them, but tell that to the guys who have had their hood fly up on them. :fluffy:
> ...


good point!

Where did it break.???.the bottom loop or where it attaches to the hood? I had a little rattle on mine, just wrapped a small piece of silicone hose on the bracket and it closed tighter and stopped the rattle.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> have a link to the product on ebay?


i guess mike isn't as ingenious as me 

go to ebay and copy and paste this in


> NISSAN 200SX 200 SX SENTRA 95 96 97 98 99 1999 NEW HOOD


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i guess mike isn't as ingenious as me
> 
> go to ebay and copy and paste this in


ingenious? just lazy....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

oh guess I misunderstood...thought they were selling a hood with carbon fiber decal on it...hahaha then again for ebay I wouldn't be surprised..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ^so your accualy going to use fake carbon fiber sticker?


No,
hahahaha. I thought about it but when I tallied the cost it was close enough to get the real deal so I'm getting the real deal.
Think about it. They want $200 to ship me a C/F hood of questionable quality. That's the same as it costs to paint a hood. All I need are some hood pins after that and I lose the 'pop' the hood feature as there probably isn't a latch (I wonder if the steel one can be attached...)
For $270 I get one possibly with a latch.
For $275 but have broken-in-shipment stories but but with only $20 exra for pins inclued.
For $400 I get who knows what relative to the $200 versions.
For $450 I get the VIS.
All prices are shipped.

Seth

P.S. I'm thinking of getting the cheapest one listed because the seller does the most business, actually has a phone number, and replied to my e-mail the same day, plus they take american express. The rest (short the vis) haven't replied nor post a phone number and only want paypal or money order.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that hood from car parts wholesale is not carbon fiber, its black primer.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

:loser: That tells me never to look at ebay at 2 a.m. Thanks.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> good point!
> 
> Where did it break.???.the bottom loop or where it attaches to the hood? I had a little rattle on mine, just wrapped a small piece of silicone hose on the bracket and it closed tighter and stopped the rattle.


Not the loop, that's metal, but the fiberglass shell shaped thing that the latch hooks onto.
It chipped right through.

I'm going with a Syndicate hood this time.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

good choice not to try that... no doubt that would get you ghetto mod of the year award...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Not the loop, that's metal, but the fiberglass shell shaped thing that the latch hooks onto.
> It chipped right through.
> 
> I'm going with a Syndicate hood this time.


haven't had that problem or seen one that has...did you call them?? leave a message...hahaha


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> haven't had that problem or seen one that has...did you call them?? leave a message...hahaha


It's not worth the time or energy.
The pins held it just fine.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> It's not worth the time or energy.
> The pins held it just fine.


What pins did you end up using? just curious.. I turning cosmetic....haha..plus the thought of the hood flying up is now is giving me bad visions...hahahaha


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> What pins did you end up using? just curious.. I turning cosmetic....haha..plus the thought of the hood flying up is now is giving me bad visions...hahahaha


*darth voice* mike......join us on the dark side







i'm your father :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i'm your father :thumbup:


really...no...not really...I can't back that up....

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> What pins did you end up using? just curious.. I turning cosmetic....haha..plus the thought of the hood flying up is now is giving me bad visions...hahahaha


I had the Sparco pins on the Fiber Images hood.
Not bad, but I don't know how much better they would be than any of the other pull-pin style hood pins. 
They were pretty easy to install. We drilled a small pilot hole, then used a uni-bit in reverse to widen it out. That way it didn't tear up the hood. 

On occasion, the bolt that holds the post would come a bit loose. I suggest using lock tight or something to hold it.

I'm thinking about going with the hot rod style pins on my new set-up.
They are harder to install, but I think they look cleaner.
An added bonus is that they are actual locks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> On occasion, the bolt that holds the post would come a bit loose. I suggest using lock tight or something to hold it.


just go to home depot and buy new bolts with the nylon insert. no mod is a true mod without a little home brew :thumbup:


----------

